# Mini Silky's Kidding 2018



## MiniSilkys (Feb 21, 2018)

I am going to go ahead and start a kidding thread even though I do not know when it will happen. I think soon but I don't have any due dates. This is because I was keeping my does locked away from my buck until my youngest was 1 year old (which was in Jan. when I turned them out) but they are already well past three months along. My sneaky little buck kept getting himself off his chain and openning the does gate and chasing them around the yard all fall. They would only be out from 5-20 minutes until I got them back in. But it looks like he was fast and very fertile, no thanks to my grandma's boston terrier who attacked the goat and tore his sack a year ago. But anyway. I went to TSC today and spent almost $100 on goat supplies. I am going to list what I got and if someone can tell me what I should use or what else I might need that would be great. I need more healthy goats. So here goes:
Goats Prefer: Probiotic Plus paste
Jump-start plus
Producer's Pride: Colostrum gel multi-species
Durvet: Lamb and Kid paste
Durvet: Lamb and kid Omega= 3 6 9 Plus
Goat Nutri-drench
Iodine for animals, they don't sell iodine at walmart!
pritchard bottle nipples
nasal aspriator (fred's)
small syringe 
Belle in front Anna in back






 
Belle TF She was a single.


 



 
Anna FF She was a single from Belle



This is Jack, my Buck.


 

So any advice?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever posted the "Doe code"?


----------



## 16029 (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice looking goats


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever used any of this stuff. I never have. I need advice. My largest doe barely reaches my knee at her back and I am only 5'4. How much should I use and which one. I want to be ready when they kid. I bought almost every thing I saw for goats. I figured what I didn't need I could return later.
Goats Prefer: Probiotic Plus paste
Jump-start plus
Producer's Pride: Colostrum gel multi-species
Durvet: Lamb and Kid paste
Durvet: Lamb and kid Omega= 3 6 9 Plus
Goat Nutri-drench


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 22, 2018)

Hatties Hoppers said:


> Nice looking goats


Thank you.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 23, 2018)

Belle had a rough day today. Just plain uncomfortable. It sounded like a thunderstorm in her gut. She could not bloat on goat feed/sweet feed and hay, could she? Seems to have a hard time breathing. Baby was kicking up a storm as well. Her side was jumping everywhere.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2018)

I think you have a good handle on things. Naturally you are anxious and want everything to go well. When my sheep lamb, they always give birth overnight or moments before I check on them. We just finished our 3rd lambing and on the last one, finally got to witness the birth. 

Mother Nature will kick in and your goats will know what to do. My advice is to check on them, if you are lucky enough to be present when they give birth, take lots of pictures! 

Relax, take a deep breath. You can do this. More importantly, the does can do this. And yes, doe code is talked about all the time here as other people also have pregnant does that drive them nuts. 

@babsbag @Goat Whisperer @misfitmorgan @frustratedearthmother


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 24, 2018)

We’ve all read and talk about “Doe Code” that I know of. It’s all been referred to as doe code in rabbits too, cow code, ewe code, sow code, etc.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2018)

How much feed are you giving her?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> Has anyone ever used any of this stuff. I never have. I need advice. My largest doe barely reaches my knee at her back and I am only 5'4. How much should I use and which one. I want to be ready when they kid. I bought almost every thing I saw for goats. I figured what I didn't need I could return later.
> Goats Prefer: Probiotic Plus paste
> Jump-start plus
> Producer's Pride: Colostrum gel multi-species
> ...



You shouldn't need to use any of those things.
The nutri drench may be used if the doe is laboring and getting tired.
After kidding give her a bucket of warm water with molasses in it.

The other products are basically for emergencies.

The probiotics are always something to have on hand so that is great.
The Colostrum multi species - you really should not need and IMO better to have real colostrum from a clean herd. The mom will have it, if kids are nursing great. If you pull the kids to bottle feed they need 10% of body weight in the first 12 hours. 
The jump start is good if you have a very weak kid.
I think the other products are similar and may be redundant.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> How much feed are you giving her?


2 cups per day along with hay


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> You shouldn't need to use any of those things.
> The nutri drench may be used if the doe is laboring and getting tired.
> After kidding give her a bucket of warm water with molasses in it.
> 
> ...


Her first kid died due to being too weak and think got fluid in her lungs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2018)

Are you in a selenium deficient area? Did the doe get any selenium?
Was the kid weak at birth? Did the the aspirate and was weak from that?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2018)

She was kicking up a storm the day before she was born. Then came time. The bubble did not break. I broke it after she was out and cleared everything I could and dried her off.  New Mama wanted nothing to do with her. Baby would only lie around and breathing sounded fluid like.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2018)

Was there meconium in the sac?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't know what that means.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2018)

I have been looking at breed pictures and I now think my goats are pygmy's.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 25, 2018)

Did you use the bulb to clear the kid's nostrils?  Swing the goat to move the fluid out of the lungs?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 25, 2018)

It was my first kid and unexpected, so I did not know much at the time.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 25, 2018)

I understand, totally.  It's hard to know what you need to know when you haven't been through it and there's no-one with you with that experience.  I am thankful for youtube videos and internet educational posts, but even then, they aren't showing everything you might come up against.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 25, 2018)

Everything I read said not to worry about the bubble. But this time I have a nasal aspirators ready to go.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello! 
I would add some towels to your kidding kit if you don't have them already. I'm not an expert, but I hope everything goes smoothly for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, I have some and a roll of paper towels and puppy pads. I have seen them used in videos.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like you got everything but the kitchen sink.

We keep nutri-drench and lamb & kid paste on hand from TSC. We also order and keep selenium & Vitamin E paste combo on hand(basically bose). We also keep pritchard nipples and a feeding tube on hand just in case.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 26, 2018)

misfitmorgan said:


> Looks like you got everything but the kitchen sink.
> 
> We keep nutri-drench and lamb & kid paste on hand from TSC. We also order and keep selenium & Vitamin E paste combo on hand(basically bose). We also keep pritchard nipples and a feeding tube on hand just in case.


I have not been able to get a feeding tube yet. Everyone either is sold out or ships FedEx. We don't use FedEx shipping.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 26, 2018)

Never use a feeding tube if you have no experience or skill in using it. 
We generally take a dry washcloth wipe the nose and face. We also use the cloth around a finger to sweep in the mouth... this gets most of the mucous quickly, then we will suction.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 27, 2018)

I agree with SBC and should have mentioned that. Don't use a feeding tube if you don't know what your doing, its very easy to go down the wrong pipe and kill the animal your trying to save by drowning it.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes I know that. And I know how to check that it is placed correctly. I am taking an farm animal health class at UTM. But thank you anyway.


----------



## tdurant (Feb 28, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> You shouldn't need to use any of those things.
> The nutri drench may be used if the doe is laboring and getting tired.
> After kidding give her a bucket of warm water with molasses in it.
> 
> ...




Agreed. I seldomly have made it out in time to assist with kidding, Mother Nature just takes her course and voila, babies. Only once in six years have I used a supplement, but only because mama (FF) had a hard time getting the milk down. Once that was handled, the baby nursed fine. It is good to have items on hand just in case, but chances are you will not need them and they will kid just fine.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

I got babies!!!I knew it was going to happen today because I checked her ligs this morning and they were completely gone. She would also eat her hay then jump around like something kicked or bit her. Her udder was the biggest I have ever seen it. But of course I had to go out of town today. I got back at 5:30pm and went to check on her and she was laying down chewing her cud. She always meets me. I knew it was time. I sat down and waited. Water broke. A few minutes later she started pushing. The plug came out at the same time as the sac. After five pushes her came a foot and head. After the head was out I broke the sac and cleared baby's mouth and nose. Took no chances on waiting. As soon as he was out here came sister with brother still attached to mama. She was in a hurry. I broke her sac as well and cleared her too. I tried to use my nasal aspirator but it was too big. They are tiny. Now for pictures!
First is the buck, looks like his mama when she was born.




Little doe, second born.



Trying to eat each other before they could stand.







I'm so happy for healthy babies and that mom is ok.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2018)

they are beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you. I was so worried I was going to come home to dead babies. But she waited for me. I told her to before I left. Hehe.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2018)

They do listen to you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 28, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 28, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 1, 2018)

yes congrats


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 7, 2018)

I weighed my kids and at 4 days old they weighed 3.4 and 3.11 lbs. They were a week old today so I will weigh them again tomorrow.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 8, 2018)

I weighed my kids again today. At 8 days old they weigh, doe: 3.12 lbs and buck: 4.5 lbs. I am trying to get a home lined up for the buck. A lady I know has a friend she said might be interested in him for her petting zoo. Any ideas on what I should price him at? My goats are not registered.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 15, 2018)

Anna's ligaments were gone before bed last night and are still gone. Her udder is tight. So now I am just waiting. Hope she doesn't wait for the storms tomorrow.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 16, 2018)

Anna kidded during the early morning hours. I went out at 7 am and found a single doeling standing in a corner crying. She was partly cleaned off. I finished cleaning her and turned on the heat lamp until I left to take my grandmother to the hospital (mamogram). I dipped her navel after I weighed her. She was 3.3lbs. I also made sure she ate before I left. This was Anna's first time so I was surprised she cleaned it any. When her mother had her first one she wanted nothing to do with it. The new doeling looks just like her mother well except for her head right now. Some off the birthing fluid dried up on top of her head before I found her and it way it has the fur parted makes it look like she is making a mean face. There must have been a little trouble during the birth because her right eye has blood covering the bottom half of her eyeball. Her mother's female part was torn a bit as well. But all are ok and doing well.









 

I also have updated pics of Belle's 16 day olds
Zeus (Firstborn)


 

And Isabelle


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 16, 2018)

Cute!! Congrats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 23, 2018)

Aren't they just lovely!   Very nicely done!


----------

